# 15 unknown indicas and 15 critical mass



## parkingjoe (May 31, 2007)

all rooted plugs now transplanted into cubes and day one vegging:ciao:

pkj


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 1, 2007)

that's nice...


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 16, 2007)

hi mr wakenbake they were looking swell this time last week after being vegged for about 7 days under 1 x 600 hps left at my buddys house whilst i enjoyed a short break in tuscany italy visiting family.

so i leave these 30-(my actual next grow)- with my buddy along with 98 various other clones all in their respective propagators.

i instruct my buddy to daily lift the domes from each propagator to let the clones get a little fesh air.

i inform him not to water nor mist whatsoever.

i inform him to water the 15 x critical mass and 15 x unknown indicas when the tray they are all in becomes dry and the rockwool cubes feel light in weight.  say 1/2" - 1" water into tray daily.

i also leave my 2 x power plant and 2 x unknown indica mother plants at his house and water 4" into a res and plonk the four plants into the res-these will need no watering as they are in 12 litre pots and will be on with what water ive put into res they are standing in.

so i return to find 20 out of 30 clones dead and wilted bigtime.

i ask why he replies i misted them everyday so cannot understand why they are dead- basically he did not water them at all.

so he then states he misted and watered the clones daily-luckily only about 20 of the 98 were dead and soggy as hell.

so i kick off big time over my wasted time/effort and money along with next grow being out of the window due to his incompetance.

so to cap it all the mother plants were riddled with spider mites so much so it was easier to chop up and kill the worst affected aka the unknown indicas and trim back to near death the power plants and spray and hope for the best.


this brings me to the dilemma did he wash down his room prior to my taking all my plants to his like i asked him and supplied all the stuff for cleaning even sponges and gloves- no he is one lazy assed bastard who cannot be bothered to get off his fat arse and do the simplest task asked off him.

so all in all a big mess up courtesy of my best buddy. this is the same buddy who now will be waiting a long time for his next grow as i shall be flowering out all the surviving clones myself.

i will be vegging a couple of unknown indicas for future mums outa these clones.

wish me luck i may need it at this rate.


roflmao..

pkj


----------

